# Bsh discontinues 2.5 passenger engine mount



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

So BSH discontinues the 2.5 engine mount due to low sales, so who do we have left for 2.5 engine mount just BFI????????


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

mmrabbit said:


> So BSH discontinues the 2.5 engine mount due to low sales, so who do we have left for 2.5 engine mount just BFI????????


yup.

i'm one of the lucky few who has the BSH mount.


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

and what are you going to do when the mount bushings go soft


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

I am fairly sure that the polyurethane is compatible with many of the other mounts... And they don't go soft so fast either. I'll change them in about... 50k more? 75k more?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

Hopefully I will find one at Fixxfest or BFI will have a big sale lol, I need it bad I have the HPA 85 puck and I installed the BFI stage 2 trans insert and the car rough with the weak engine mount LOL. Are you going to fixxfest Fred?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

yup, taking the GF and also running the 1/4...

not showing the engine bay tho.. it isnt showable yet. 
too much left to be done.


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

Looking forward to meeting you and seeing your car in action and please let me know if anyone is selling a mount lol


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

@mmrabbit how do you like the stg 2 bfi? ive heard its too rough for the streets but i dont know if i can believe those opinions (i like my coils set very stiff, and my rear sway set to the maximum too) so i may not mind the little vibration increase


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

Sorry buddy for the late response, I have H&R springs with Koni yellow set at stiff, HPA 85 puck and at the rear I have 28MM APR rear sway bar and stern subframe lol I like it stiff, with the stage 2 it's shaken but I think it's because of the bad OEM engine mount, I mean in between shift my testpipe and exhaust is shaken, but I like the insert it's really stiff


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

I have the stage II BFI and I think it works just fine. At first there is a bit more vibration but once it works in, you don't know any better. I would not trade mine back in for stock


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

alwaysdutch said:


> I have the stage II BFI and I think it works just fine. At first there is a bit more vibration but once it works in, you don't know any better. I would not trade mine back in for stock


Do you have a aftermarket engine mount?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

mmrabbit said:


> Do you have a aftermarket engine mount?


i have all 4 replaced.. and it doesnt feel bad at all.

i'll be in UM tomorrow until ~1030. dont mind taking you for a ride. lol.


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

i have v1 ksports set a few notches under max stiff, and the bsh 27mm rear sway with race links at max, the stern rebar and the bsh torque arm, i was hoping to go with bsh on the mounts but i heard about 4 or 5 months ago they discontinued their mounts so i gave up, kinda mad that they didn't until now because i could have bought them (guess its my fault for not researching too) and i heard stg 2 bfi was too rough and caused a lot of interior vibrations, guess ill order my two mounts next sale i see, thanks for the help to anyone who posted :beer::beer:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> i have all 4 replaced.. and it doesnt feel bad at all.
> 
> i'll be in UM tomorrow until ~1030. dont mind taking you for a ride. lol.


I as well have all 4 but with the 75A hpa puck. Vibration is noticeable but reasonable and manageable. The improvement is worth it though, I can spin much of first gear if I get a good launch. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

So after lot's of research and calls, I hooked up with Jeremy from 034 Motorsports and he sold me a mount with the same casing but 80% stiffer for around $135 and I don't have to deal with the Poly's.
034 motorsports is awesome and look out for them in the near future!!!!!!


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

mmrabbit said:


> So after lot's of research and calls, I hooked up with Jeremy from 034 Motorsports and he sold me a mount with the same casing but 80% stiffer for around $135 and I don't have to deal with the Poly's.
> 034 motorsports is awesome and look out for them in the near future!!!!!!


Ahh, didn't know they had that option. I figured it would have been something they could do since they turn the same tricks with 2.0 mounts as well as transmission and dogbone mounts.


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> i have all 4 replaced.. and it doesnt feel bad at all..


Trans, Engine Side, Dogbone... What's the 4th?


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

I'm guessing instead of using the dogbone insert, he put in a HPA core interlock.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

b1aCkDeA7h said:


> I'm guessing instead of using the dogbone insert, he put in a HPA core interlock.


That's correct. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

PhAyzoN said:


> Trans, Engine Side, Dogbone... What's the 4th?


engine mount.
motor mount
pendulum
puck.


----------

